# Well this is me.



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

I have followed this site for a few years. As you can see, my join date is 2016. But I was never able to log in until today.

Also from reading I understand that I need to make an introductory post, so this is me saying hello. 

At some point I may post and ask questions but for today I am just wanting to post on another thread and get this account started.


Edit: well it looks like I still can not post in other threads. Maybe someday.

2nd edit: Looking around; apparently I did manage to make a post 3 years ago. Although I never saw it appear. I always figured that is was blocked or something and then I could never seem to login. Looks like I can use this site about as well as I can fly a Boeing 747.

Not sure if/when I will be able to do anything but edit this post. So let me say that I appreciate all of you regular posters. I have learned a great deal reading here. I have especially liked learning about the concept of boundaries. I had no idea what to call personal limits until reading here.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

@EleGirl, can you have a look here?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Wellcome, @leftfield. 

Hope you'll find the help and answers you need.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@leftfield

After a new user posts here in the new member forum, it takes a bit of time for the forum software to approve them for posting elsewhere.


You have 5 posts now, so I guess it's all working for you now.


----------

